# Beginner/Intermediate players to jam in T.O.



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking for players to jam with in Toronto.
I am 55 years old and have been playing banjo for many years.
I started playing guitar in the last year.
Interested in setting up a relaxed weekly jam session.
I enjoy playing Neil Young, Tom Petty type stuff.
Open to learning anything.
I really want to improve my guitar skills and interact with other musicians.
Can certainly throw the banjo in where it fits.
Glen


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Glen...wish I could join you guys, but it is a bit too far.

Bump...in the hope that others will respond.

Dave


----------

